# 5 minute survey for the Upper Colorado River Wild and Scenic Stakeholder Group



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting, survey submitted!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I did the survey and plan to be the winner so please don't do the survey.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*permits?*

If you forgot to fill out this survey and you run this stretch, take the time to fill it out. What is stake here (my opinion) is the possibility of this becoming a permitted river. There have been a ton of improvements on this river but it can get to be a zoo on the popular weekends. I believe that while this is a problem, adding a permit process for camping is not the answer.
You need to fill out the survey to help this group make some decisions.

Thanks


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Zercon is 100% correct. Permiting these sections is not the answer. Things are cleaned up for the better, let's see if that works for a few years. I have never NOT found a camping spot, even in July and August.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

This is a tough one for me. I love the concept of controlling your own circumstances. Which means you launch and make decisions.

However, on this river that I seem to be spending a lot of time on that doesn't result in best practices. River runners launch and float and camp without regard to accountability. Bull shit equipment, bull shit ethics, etc.

Not all of our fellow river runners exercise best practices and they should be accountable and the only way I know to do that is via reservations. That is, if anyone comes across bad behavior hopefully it can be reported and someone will be accountable as the most previous user and they should be and will be punished.

Maybe I think too much of reservations and processes but based on experience it seems to work on other over used(over loved) rivers.


----------

